# Contador Pares/Impares



## spurs21 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola, mi problema es el siguiente, estamos haciendo un contador por medio de flip-flop jk, y en la parte del vaciado de las variables al mapa, tengo dudas, las cuales mi maestra no me ha podido responder, por eso espero alguien me pueda ayudar en este foro, a continuacion les presento la tabla de verdad del circuito, para que porfavor me expliquen como debo manipular la x, las otras variables son a,b,c ya que solo contaremos hasta el 7.

De antemano gracias y espero sus respuestas.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 13, 2006)

Compañero no le entiendo nada , ni a las tablas .

X es una entrada????? que le parece si postea todo el problema.

Haber entiendo así, corríjame si me eqivoco:

Tienen 3 entradas ABC y quiere que si introduce un número par en las entradas x se ponga en 0 y si es impar se ponga a 1?????

Saludos y parece que no es tan complicado solo expliqueme bien como debe ser y le ayudamos.


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hola, yperdon por no ser tan claro, pero no me entendiste men, mira nosostros usaremos solo 3 bits (A,B,C) y la entrada x es la que manipularemos, cuando x = 0 contara numeros impares 1,3,5,7, y cuando mandemos x = 1, contara solo pares 2,4,6, es sencillo el diagrama, pero lo que quiero saber es como hacer el mapa, ya hable hoy con mi maestra y me medio explicó, y dice ella que la x se cuenta como una variable, es decir, tenemos 4 variables. Espero ser claro, ahora mi duda es como rayos acomodo la x en los mapas?, hay alguna regla o funciona como una variable mas?. lo vamos a implementar con un ff jk. El archivo que les dejo arriba son las tablas de verdad para este diseño, y arriba les indico cuando x = 0 y cuando x = 1. La verdad no se que piensa mi maestra pero yo entiendo que lo que nos tiene que arojar es un circuito en el cual la variable a manipular como le digo es la x. si que la mandamos a tierra (0) el contador contara los impares mencionados. y cuando mandems a x a vcc (1) contara los pares. 

En si mi problema es que no habia manejado un circuito como este que aunque es muy sencillo tiene condiciones con x = 0, y x = 1. y eso me desconcerta. Espero ser claro por que no se como explicarlo mas claro.

Espero su respuesta y gracias por responder.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 14, 2006)

Es que según yo no se puede, mire compañero, en un mapa de karnaugh hay determinado número de variables de entrada pero solo uno de salida, 
por ejemplo para un 0001 de entrada, la salida solo puede ser 1 o 0.

Y su maestra quiere que al ingresar un 0001=ABC en 0 pero x=1, salga por ejemplo un 2=0010 luego un 4=0100, entones no se puede.

Dice usted que ya tiene el diagrama, el cuál no me imagino como es, pero trataré de hacer uno en este momento y ahi si podremos utilizar tablas de verdad.

Solo agurde un momento

Saludos


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 15, 2006)

mmm, pues segun mi maestra si c puede man, mira ya nos dio las respuestas de las salidas, deja y hago las reducciones por karnaugh y ya te lo mando (si es que me sale, gggg)para que veas k onda, ahhh, ademas usamos 4 bits (A,B,C,D) no tres y la odiosa x, que aun no entiendo bien como rayos manipularla en los mapas , este  contara los pares 2,4,6,8 y los impares 1,3,5,7,9.
Pero como te decia la x es una variable, y usaremos ff j-k (7476) el diagrama te lo mando mañana, a como no los dió  la maestra esa.

 De nuevo muchas gracias man, y espero su diagrama de todas formas, salu2.


----------



## Marcelo (Mar 15, 2006)

No deberían confundir las entradas y salidas de un circuito lógico digital con la función de transferencia del circuito.
La minimización por mapa de Karnaugh arroja la función minimizada o lo que se conoce como Suma Mínima de los Productos y puede tener N variables. En realidad se trata de un procedimiento matemático que se aplica a la electrónica digital.

Fíjense en esta página de teoría:

http://medusa.unimet.edu.ve/sistemas/bpis03/mdkminimizacion.htm

y aquí una más compleja. Fíjense como en el ejemplo la función tiene 3 variables de entrada:

http://www.dma.fi.upm.es/java/matematicadiscreta/karnaugh/

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 15, 2006)

Marcelo dijo:
			
		

> No deberían confundir las entradas y salidas de un circuito lógico digital con la función de transferencia del circuito.
> La minimización por mapa de Karnaugh arroja la función minimizada o lo que se conoce como Suma Mínima de los Productos y puede tener N variables



Lo que trataba de decir es que la salida es que por ejemplo las entradas ABC pueden ser cualquier número entre 000 y 111 pero la salida Y solo puede ser 0 o 1, o me equivoco???????

Saludos

Bueno ya terminé el diagrama, lo anexo a ver que le parece, al final me salió más extenso de lo que consideré pero espero le sirva y si no, pues al menos me sirvió de práctica y entretenimiento, tengo guardada la simulación en en circuit maker por si le interesa revisarla.

Anexo mañana los trenes de pulsos y tablas ahora debo irme a dormir

Saludos


----------



## spurs21 (Mar 16, 2006)

Gracias por responder, pues creo que el que se estaba confundiendo era yo entonces, ya que tomaba a x como una entrada y dice ud que es una salida, el caso es que cuando que la mandamos a tierra cuando x es 0 contara los impares 1,3,5,7,9, y cuando mandemos x a 1 entonces contara los pares 2,4,6,8, creo que ya quedo entendido, y gracias por tomarte el tiempo para hacerlo man. Y si, si  me interesa la simulacion si no es mucha molestia. Ah por cierto aprovecho para ver si me puedes ayudar ya que vamos hacer un pulso de reloj impreso, y quiero que salga muy estetico, me ghustaria que me dieras algunas tecnicas para que las pistas salgan muy bien hechas, y el programa en el cual lo haces. De antemano gracias man.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 17, 2006)

spurs21 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por responder, pues creo que el que se estaba confundiendo era yo entonces, ya que tomaba a x como una entrada y dice ud que es una salida, el caso es que cuando que la mandamos a tierra cuando x es 0 contara los impares 1,3,5,7,9, y cuando mandemos x a 1 entonces contara los pares 2,4,6,8, creo que ya quedo entendido, y gracias por tomarte el tiempo para hacerlo man. Y si, si  me interesa la simulacion si no es mucha molestia. Ah por cierto aprovecho para ver si me puedes ayudar ya que vamos hacer un pulso de reloj impreso, y quiero que salga muy estetico, me ghustaria que me dieras algunas tecnicas para que las pistas salgan muy bien hechas, y el programa en el cual lo haces. De antemano gracias man.




Pulso de reloj impreso??????, jeje no será circuito impreso?????.

Mire x no es una salida sino una entrada, me gustaría uq eviera mi simulación, me costo más de lo que creí , tiene un pequeño error pero no se si sea de mi programa (es que lo tengo crackeado ), bueno el problemilla es que no se ve cuando el FF se esta poniendo en alto pero funciona al 100%.

Le adjunto la simulación, el link del circuit maker y debe darle en correr simulación digital y con el mouse le da click a los interruptores y va a ver los resultados.

No se que pasó con la pagina de circuit maker microcode

Sr. Administrador, Puedo postear el link donde tengo hosteado el circuit maker????

Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 17, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> Sr. Administrador, Puedo postear el link donde tengo hosteado el circuit maker????



Después de que no adjuntes archivos con copyright en los mensajes, no hay problema.

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 17, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo adjuntarlo pues mide más de los 150kb permitidos , pero pongo el link de la versión demo que se bajaba gratuitamente no hay probelma??? o ya esta incluida en su tema de software de electrónica????


Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 17, 2006)

EinSoldiatGott, me referia a que para no incurrir en ilegalidades debido a los derecho de autor, hay que evitar subir al foro programas que no se puedan distribuir libremente.

Hay que aclarar que aunque un programa sea gratuito, el autor puede especificar que no se puede distribuir libremente por terceros. 

Por lo que tu puedes sugerir cualquier enlace, estas en la libertad de hacerlo pero en lo posible que sea dirigido a la web del autor del programa.

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott, me referia a que para no incurrir en ilegalidades debido a los derecho de autor, hay que evitar subir al foro programas que no se puedan distribuir libremente.
> 
> Hay que aclarar que aunque un programa sea gratuito, el autor puede especificar que no se puede distribuir libremente por terceros.
> 
> ...



Bueno para evitarnos problemas mejor no lo posteamos , trataré de conseguir el link de la página del autor, misma que no esta funcionando o ya la modificaron .

Saludos y haber que puedo hacer


----------



## richardxD (May 24, 2012)

hola brother keria konsultarte algo no c komo hacer el circuitode contador pares/impares xk el profe nos dijo k solo utilizemos FFs pero x lo k veo en el circuito k armaste utilisaste algo mas puedes ayudarme a hacerlo solo con ffs gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2012)

Hola richard

Te puedes basar en el circuito que adjunto EinSoldiatGott en su mensaje #9.
Lo que él utiliza es un contador 74F192.

Qué simulador tienes para desarrollar tus circuitos ??.
Qué tipo de Flip-Flip’s te dijo tu “profe” que utilizaras; o puede ser cualquiera ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (May 24, 2012)

A ver si me aclaro, un bit determina si la cuneta es par o impar:
Osea ese bit es el bit 0 (o su inverso) y el resto es un contador normal y corriente sin nada de particular.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 24, 2012)

Hola Scooter

Bueno, no es así de sencillo.

Se está requiriendo que con un conmutador, para aplicar un 1 o un 0 al sistema, un contador muestre en un Display los números pares o los nones(Impares).

Claro, conectando a tierra el BIT 0 y dejando solo los BIT’s 1, 2, 3 a la entrada del decodificador mostraría, cada 2 pulsos en el contador, los números pares.

Pero... para mostrar los nones(Impares) ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Squal0 (May 24, 2012)

Pues yo tengo un contador ascendente y descentente de tres bits, basicamente es lo mismo utilzando logica combinacional.
Te adjunto el archivo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Amigos el tema es mas simple de lo que parece, Scooter tiene una idea bastante aprox.
Lo que tenemos que hacer, supongamos que mostramos la cuenta en un display 7seg. Ahora bien si ntro. contador posee 3bits. conectamos los mismos en el decod. de esta forma, bits contador A,B,C en las entradas B,C,D, respectivamente del decod.
La entrada X la conectamos en la entrada A del decod. y segun el valor de la misma los datos seran pares o impares.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2012)

Hola Gudino Roberto duberlin

Así Es.
Solo hay que restablecer nuestro contador o 0 cuando llegue a 5. de otra manera se verían algunos garabatos(Figuras extrañas) en el Display.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Scooter (May 25, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Scooter
> 
> Bueno, no es así de sencillo.
> 
> ...



No es así, es tan tonto como hacer esta conexión; el bit 0 se conecta al conmutador y el contador se conecta desplazado un bit, osea que cuenta de dos en dos, así el bit o del contador será el 1 de la cuenta, el 1 será el 2 y sucesivamente...


----------

